# Where to find a used 350z?!?!



## Ktulu990 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum and was wondering which site is the best to find private for sale 350z's... I've looked around a bunch of sites and haven't had much success. Your help is much appreciated!
Thanks
Matt


----------



## ilive2win (Aug 11, 2009)

autotrader, ebay, craigslist, zoom. there are a lot of sites to find whatever vehicle you are looking for


----------

